

What Apple’s new subscription policy means for news - fosk
http://www.niemanlab.org/2011/02/what-apples-new-subscription-policy-means-for-news-new-rules-new-incentives-new-complaints/

======
EGreg
It stands to reason that Apple is the second biggest stock in the world, and
the largest tech company.

Steve Jobs basically made Apple into a MEDIA DISTRIBUTION company. Whether
that media is music, podcasts, movies, apps, or now -- news.

The world produces a lot of media and pays a lot for it, and Apple wants to
draw as much as possible onto its distribution network get a 30% cut of as
much as possible. It curates the platform, and it calls the shots.

Clearly this is great news for Apple's stockholders. I think one of Apple's
biggest competitors will be Netflix. Basically, content creators of all kinds,
as well as publishers, will partner with distribution networks. I just hope
these distribution networks won't have exclusivity contracts! If Apple forces
exclusivity on publishers then THAT is when it will become evil -- because
everything will be centralized. Until then, it's just another distribution
channel, and it's pretty awesome. More than Nintendo, more than Sony, Apple
has made a profitable platform from the ground up. It is the largest company
partly because it's built everything up from the hardware, and cultivated its
brand. When it learns about the internet, it will be a huge powerhouse to
reckon with.

No wonder Google invested so much into open source alternatives to Apple's
platform. This is turning out well for all of us :) The only way it could go
awry is if patents get involved...

~~~
coderdude
>It stands to reason that Apple is the second biggest stock in the world, and
the largest tech company.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_largest_global_tech...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_largest_global_technology_companies)

To what reasoning does your statement stand up to (namely the largest tech
company part)?

~~~
tshtf
OP probably meant by market capitalization:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_corporations_by_market_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_corporations_by_market_capitalization)

~~~
coderdude
Is that even a proper metric for this if you consider that market cap
"represents the public consensus on the value of a company's equity?"

~~~
jforman
The true total market value of a company is certainly _a_ proper metric for
comparing size.

